# They are here : Gates performance timing belts - 1.8 20v 06a app. (and they are blue)



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gates Performance timing belts are formulated for Performance engines.
Why choose a Gates performance timing belt vs a Regular timing belt?
Gates belts feature:
* 3X more heat resistance
* 3X more load carrying durability
* 3X more performance life (all though we still recommend changing them at the specified intervals)
* 3X more Belt tensile Endurance
* 2X more belt tooth rigidity
*
PRICE FOR BELT : VWVORTEX INTRO $139.99 USD + SHIPPING
PRICE FOR BELT + MANUAL TENSIONER : $189.99 USD + SHIPPING*

Looking for a complete timing belt replacement solution? We have the answer for you. Simple send over a PM or call us at 510.275.4775 and we will be able to take care of you.
Thank You.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied!opcorn:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

